# Love has no limits



## Quadriga

Hey!
How would you say: "Love Has No Limits" in Latin?
Thanks


----------



## Kael

amor nulla fines habet.


----------



## Anne345

fînis (masc or fem) must be accusative singular, and so nullus. So it should be 
_amor nullum_ (or _nullam_) _finem habet_. 

But I prefer 
*Amor infinitus est. *


----------



## Flaminius

I like Anne's rendition but if you stick to negating "having limit," I suggest "amore non est finis."


----------



## Kael

Anne345 said:


> fînis (masc or fem) must be accusative singular, and so nullus. So it should be
> _amor nullum_ (or _nullam_) _finem habet_.
> 
> But I prefer
> *Amor infinitus est. *



Hm, according to my Latin dictionary Finis is neuter. Maybe I misread something.


I like your variation though.


----------



## Quadriga

It is love _*without*_ limits, ei: endless love....
It is love that does not have limits.
What do you all recomend to be the most beautifull and of course precise.
Thankyou for all of your help!
Quadriga.


----------



## Quadriga

although,
_amor nullum __finem habet_
it is very beautifull
Thankyou again. Ps I love this site, its a fantastic forum, with very talented linguists. Grazie!


----------



## clara mente

Following along with Anne's train of thought, which emphasizes "limitless", I would suggest "amor sempiternus (est)" if you want to focus on "everlasting" love. In the end, it all depends on what your inner intentions are.


----------



## pacobabel

quadriga, maybe can be useful for you to have a look into the thread "love is never wrong", where I give an idea taken from a Vegilius' verse.
saludos,
p.


----------

